# Kings Fandemonium 2004



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings Fandemonium*

Just got my tickets off of eBay!!!

Here is my thread from last year:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=659997#post659997


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings make fans the focus tonight 



> They call it Fandemonium, and it's one of the funkiest times of the year. It's when you can have your ticket taken by Mike Bibby, be shown to your seat by Peja Stojakovic and end the night playing a basketball skill game with Chris Webber.
> 
> Tonight's evening is designed to bring interaction between fans and players but also is an introduction and showcase for the team's free agents and rookies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This year's fandemonium was pretty much the same as last years. 

-Anwar Ferguson, Ricky Minard, Kevin Martin, David Bluthental, and Darius Songaila were taking tickets at the doors.

-Matt Barnes, Maurice Evans, Peja, Wei Lie, Alton Ford, Adam Parada, Tony Bland, and Erik Daniels were walking around the concourse area signing autographs and taking pictures.

-Mike Bibby and Brad Miller were serving food (Brad was chewing tabacco :laugh: )

-Greg Ostertag, Bobby Jackson, and Doug Christie answered questions from the crowd. Ostertag wants the Kings fans to cheer for him as loud as the used to boo him when he was on the Jazz. Really nothing groundbreaking.

-After everyone was introduced, they played a 12 minute scrimmage. Webber and Christie coached the black team (Songaila, Bland, Evans, Wei, Daniels, Ferguson) and Jackson coached the white team (Parada, Bluthenthal, Martin, Minard, Barnes). The black team won by 1 point.

-When the game was over, there was a 5 minute game with little kids. Yawn.

-Just like last year, there was a race of passing a hoola hoop through a human chain.

-To finish off the event, everyone on the team tried to make a half court shot for bragging rights. Maurice Evans was the only person to make one.

-I'll post pictures tomorrow

-


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> -After everyone was introduced, they played a 12 minute scrimmage. Webber and Christie coached the black team (Songaila, Bland, Evans, Wei, Daniels, Ferguson) and Jackson coached the white team (Parada, Bluthenthal, Martin, Minard, Barnes). The black team won by 1 point.


Just a quick run down on how some of the players did:


Parada had some rebounds but he was pretty robotic on offense.

Wei made a couple of shots, but he had tons of bad passes.

Bluthenthal made 2 or 3 three-pointers...he looked real solid

Martin had a bunch of really nice dunks, his athleticism is no doubt the best on the Kings.

I was suprised my Minard's athleticism. He had a nice dunk (and some nice drives to the basket), 2 three-pointers (if I remember correctly), and some sweet passes to K-Mart for alley-oops.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow sounds like fun. Hopefully I'll meet some Rocket players tomorrow at the open practice.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Peja* 

















*Kevin Martin taking tickets* 










*Darius Songaila taking tickets* 










*David Bluthenthal, Erik Daniels, and Adam Parada* 










*Bibby serving food* 










*Brad Miller serving food* 










*Shot of the court from my awful seats*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Fandemonium: It's all about fun


----------

